# Red delicious Apples can you dry them?



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I found out the hard way the Red Delicious Apples make a tasteless apple pie:sob:
I have a tree full of them and am giving them away, and eating them fresh, and still haven't made much of a dent. What else can I do with them?


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Apple juice? You can try drying some and see if they have a good flavor, but I would suspect they'll be fine. I like to mix our apple varieties for juice, and that's one we use when we can get it.
Kit


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have never had a dried apples that didn't taste good. I have never tried Red Delicious, tough, as I don't like them for anything. BUT if you own the tree and the apples are "free" why not give them a try. You don't happen to have another apple tree variety you could mix with, do you?


----------



## dinytcb (Sep 20, 2009)

Red delicious apples make really good applesauce. I was given some and I pulled some of my frozen strawberries out and blended some with the apples. Man was it good.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I think flavor varies with the season and the weather. A friend gave me six bushels of Red Delicious apples last year. Now, this is a variety that I'll usually leave in the store because to me, they lack the flavor I can find in others. They weren't the best fresh, but I decided to put up some pie filling, butter, and sauce anyhow. And omigosh, once it was cooked, these made the best cooked apples I've had in ages! They froze well too. I made apple pie filling just as it was to go into a crust by dumping everything in a ziploc, and then I can put them directly in a crust while frozen for a quick pie. They've gotten raves. 

Given the differences in temperature, growing conditions, rainfall, etc, you might have very different apples next year from that same tree. Do a trial run with them a few different ways. There might be some surprises there.

Oh! ETA: My Exalibur dehydrator came with a little recipe booklet. One of the suggestions for apples is to dredge them in cinnamon sugar before drying. I haven't done it, but I bet it'd taste like apple candy. My grandson says my dried apples taste like apple taffy, so that kind of fits.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use mine for apple butter i use a lot of spices soo it still tastes great.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Horseyrider said:


> i did that last year and that is the only way i am going to do them this year.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oooh, thanks Mare! I still have a bushel of Mutsus to put up, and I think a few need to go in like that.


----------

